# Schmerzen im Oberschenkel - weiß jemand Rat ?



## anna94 (4. August 2010)

Hallo , 
ich dachte mir , ich frag mal bei euch nach Rat . 
Folgendes Problemchen . Ich spüre im Oberschenkel richtung Unterschenkel (also im Bereich der Kniekehle) immer ein Gewisses ziehen . Dies macht sich vor allem bemerkbar , wenn man steht also das Bein gestreckt ist , oder eben beim biken bei Steigungen . 
Hatte das bis jetzt schon ein paar mal , und dachte mir das es vlt. von einer Überbelastung kommt . Nun hab ich aber in den letzten Tagen nicht viel gemacht  Weiß jemand , was das sein könnte und vor allem wie ich das bis zum Rennen am Samstag/Sonntag wieder weg bekomme ? Wäre bis Duisburg wieder gerne fit 
Vielleicht wisst ihr ja was . 

Liebe Grüße 
Anna


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. August 2010)

Klingt nach Muskelansatz... Dehnst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (4. August 2010)

wollte gerade schon sagen, verkürzte sehnen durch nicht dehnen.

coffee


----------



## anna94 (4. August 2010)

jep mach ich . 
hm vlt. sollte ich noch sagen , dass der Schmerz relativ plötzlich auftritt , also wie ein Stechen und dann halt als eine Art ziehen bleibt . 
Weiß nicht ob das hilft . 
Aber danke schon mal 

LG


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. August 2010)

Kannst Du die Stelle tasten und den Schmerz bzw. eine unangenehme Empfindung auslösen? Ich tippe noch immer auf Muskel-/Sehnenansatz...


----------



## anna94 (4. August 2010)

Jaein . Also es gibt eine Stelle , die wenn man drauf drückt besonders schmerzt . Aber generell zieht es sich komplett durch den unteren Oberschenkel . Der " Schmerzpunkt " ist ungefähr mittig vom Oberschenkel.
Was macht man den bei einem Muskel/Sehnenansatz , damit man das wieder weg bekommt ?

LG


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. August 2010)

Massagen (durch einen Sportmasseur, der weiß, wo´s richtig zwickt!) oder ein EMS-Gerät wie Compex & andere. Und die richtige Ergonomie auf dem Bike (ich bin aus gutem Grund eine Verfechterin für den Besuch bei Fachleuten wie Radlabor o.ä.) sowie richtiges Training...


----------



## anna94 (4. August 2010)

Ohha  , gibt es nichts wie man die Schmerzen zumindest bis Sonntag nachmittag lindern kann ? 
Also empfehlenswert mal beim Arzt vorbei zuschauen ?

Das Bike sollte eigentlich richtige eingestellt sein . Die Probleme sind ja auch erst seit kurzem . Da hätte es doch auch vorher schon Probleme geben müssen oder nicht ?

Danke schön 

LG


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. August 2010)

Nein, diese Probleme tauchen nicht sofort, sondern erst nach einer Weile auf. Meist durch Fehl- oder Überbelastung. Ich kenne die Stelle übrigens selbst recht gut... Und die dazugehörige Muskelverhärtung...  

Arzt? Oje...    Ich würde dehnen, dehnen, dehnen. Wärme vorher drauf!

Ob das Bike wirklich ergonomisch richtig eingestellt ist? Hm... Ich dachte 20 Jahre lang, dass ich perfekt sitze! Weit gefehlt.


----------



## anna94 (5. August 2010)

Hi , 
es ist ein Muskelfaserriss  . War doch beim Arzt . 
Danke aber für die Ratschläge und Tipps . 

Wo hast du dein Bike denn jetzt richtig einstellen lassen ?
LG Anna


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. August 2010)

Ultraschall/MRT gemacht? Oder geraten?  

Ich war beim Radlabor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (5. August 2010)

ein muskelfaserriss? das wundert mich fast ein bisschen. wie hat der arzt das festgestellt? ein muskelfaserriss tut eigentlich "nur" in dem moment, wo es reißt, weh. meist hört man das auch.


----------



## anna94 (5. August 2010)

hm , ich hoffe mal , dass der doch die richtige Diagnose gestellt hat . 
Hat Ultraschall gemacht , und halt abgetastet und dabei eine Art " Delle" gefühlt . Daraufhin der Ultraschall . 
hm weiß ich jetzt auch nicht . Ich bin kein Arzt ...

Danke für den Link
LG


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. August 2010)

Hast Du denn eine zur Diagnose passende Verletzung gehabt? Merkt man ja...


----------



## anna94 (5. August 2010)

Wie meinst du das jetzt ? 
Er meinte , da ich bereits vorher Probleme hatte , seien die Muskeln schon irgendwie beansprucht gewesen , und dadurch kam dann wohl letztendlich der Riss . 
Sorry kann nur das Widergeben , was er mir auch gesagt hat . 

LG


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. August 2010)

Aha. Na dann: Schonen!


----------



## JarJarBings (5. August 2010)

ja, also eigentlich merkt man das. ich hatte mal einen faserriss in einem brustmuskel, das hat ordentlich gekracht und tat übel weh, aber nur in dem moment. 
ich bin zum physiotherapeut (geht schneller als doc) und der hat es getastet und auch den verletzungshergang so gedeutet.
das was du beschreibst, hab ich auch, im linken bein auch nur, wobei das linke bein das bein ist, das bei abfahrten durchgestreckt ist, ist wohl auch mein "stärkeres" bein.
das ist, bei mir zumindest, definitiv ein belastungsproblem, dem man mit dehnen vorbeugen kann. 
aber, mei, ich bin kein arzt und hab keine us-augen. 
schnelle erholung! mir hat kinesiotape supergut geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anna94 (5. August 2010)

okay . danke 
dehnen werde ich ja weiterhin machen . mal sehen wie es sich weiter entwickelt . 

LG


----------



## Vaena (6. August 2010)

Hi,

vorsicht beim dehnen... es gibt nämlich dehnen und dehnen 
Den Fehler hab ich gemacht. Ich hab immer "gedehnt". und was war? Rücken blockiert, Entzündungen am Muskelstrang, der neben der Wirbelsâule lâuft.
Kurz: Aua.

Krankengymnastik hat sich meine Dehnübungen vorführen lassen.
Sie waren nicht falsch. Das, was man bei einem Trainerschein lernt, das was man in jeder Fahrradzeitschrift liest.

Und?
Sie hat sich kaputt gelacht und gefragt ob das Wellness sein soll?

Fakt ist: ich bin in der Hüftgegend hypermobil und kann bei jeder Dehnübung unbewusst ausweichen.

Seitdem wird im Liegen auf festem Untergrund gedehnt (um Hohlkreuz zu vermeiden und seitliches Ausweichen). Ich dehne aktiv und passiv (in diesem Fall mit Helfer, der mich fixiert und falls notwendig die Haltung korrigiert).


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. August 2010)

Ich kann dem "Würstchen" nur zu 100% zustimmen!


----------

